# Dyna-Flame DF36-B



## Jmadnovato (Mar 21, 2017)

the subject fireplace is original in the house...built in the mid 70's. I have a gas burner in it, I do not burn wood. I would like to put doors on the front but am having difficulty finding doors for a prefabricated fireplace. Any suggestions. This, I believe, is a Marco product.


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 21, 2017)

One manufacturer of high-quality ZC fireplace doors is Stoll.
Go to: http://www.stollfireplace.com/manufactured/zcGlassDoors


----------

